# How accurate is the measure tool on Google Maps?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a large yard, over an acre and am trying to get a handle on its measurements for treatment purposes...how accurate is the measurement tool on Google Maps?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've found it to be close enough for most things. I re-checked my old google maps measurements earlier this year and the below is what i found. after these, i stopped re-measuring. 
Section 1: 
Google: 1,332 ft
Tape measure: 1,571

Section 2:
Google: 9,900
Tape Measure: 9,157

Section 3:
Google; 1,050
Tape Measure: 888

Section 4: 
Google 7,111
Tape Measure: 6,415


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is it close enough for application of Celcius broadcast spray?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I would say so. Online satellite images are the only thing I've used to measure area. Hasn't caused me any issues with Celsius.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

I use it.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------

